# APC UPS problem!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!



## ajish (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm not understanding whether my ups battery is down or its yelling due to overload????????/ pls help...........
Its yelling when no electricity...... & not even 1 sec backup........ what to do?????? but its charging normally.........


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2012)

The battery is gone. Time to replace it.
BTW, how old is that UPS of yours?


----------

